

The Winter of Our Discontent - kayamon
http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/the-winter-of-our-discontent

======
angersock
_You are not your customer. Your advertisers and affiliates are not your
customer. Your advertisers are there to fund the customer’s needs. For every
decision you make you have to stop and ask yourself: Is This Best For The
Customer?_

This part I disagree with--in how many business models is it true that
advertisers _aren 't_ the true customers? There are many businesses that are
predicated on delivering actual value to actual individual customers, but it
seems as though most content-farming sites are giving away value specifically
to serve their true customers, the advertisers.

~~~
dalke
I think it's meant more as an exhortation than a description. Is your
disagreement an observation that some business models work that way, or is
your disagreement that a business with an advertising based model should work
with the advertiser's needs foremost, rather than the non-paying end-use (aka
"customer" for purposes of this essay)?

If the former, then I don't think there's an actual disagreement.

